# Looking for a Boston Area Game



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 23, 2005)

I just moved into the Boston area from North Carolina and I'm looking for a game of pretty much any description. I've been playing mostly d20, D&D 3.5 recently, but I'd be more than happy to play another system. It'd be great for me to find a game accessible by the T, but I'd be willing to drive if needs be. Also, I have a fairly large place in Allston, so I could host if necessary.

If you're looking for a player, just let me know!

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, Codemonkey!

It's not like I can help,  but I'm glad to hear you two got settled in Boston OK.

Take care, guys!


----------



## Elodan (Jul 23, 2005)

Our group is looking for an additional one or two players.  We play in the Stoughton/Canton (not too far from the commuter rail stations) area which is about 20 - 25 minute ride south of Boston.  Not too familiar with Allston so I'm not sure what kind of ride it'd be for you.

Check out the post in my signature and let me know if you're insterested.


----------



## Inosisi (Jul 29, 2005)

*is that close to pheonix?*

We've got space in our game, but southern AZ might be a bit far.  But consider it.

Let us know how you are settling in.

C & B


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 29, 2005)

Inosisi said:
			
		

> We've got space in our game, but southern AZ might be a bit far.  But consider it.
> 
> Let us know how you are settling in.
> 
> C & B



Hey guys! I'm still working on getting together the contact info because we haven't changed our phones over to local numbers yet. As soon as I do I'm going to send the official "we've moved!" e-mail.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey.
Our group (which meets in Waltham) could conceviably use a new player as well.

We're accessible by T, and we meet Monday nights.  Currently, we're alternating "Eberron" and "Midnight", with the occasional session of "World's Largest Dungeon" thrown in for good measure.  (All run by different folks from our group.)

If interested, and you want more info, feel free to PM me here, or EMail ar RGentile(at)PHCS.com.


----------



## The Souljourner (Aug 5, 2005)

My group is looking for 1-2 players. We play Wednesdays, fairly typical 3.5.   Check out my thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142608

-The Souljourner


----------

